# Most Potent Brush Clearing Herbicide?



## Iron Head

What's the best herbicide you guys ever came across to eliminate brush, woody plants, black berries, wild roses, and shrubs?
I'm looking at Clear Pasture and Cross Bow but I really don't know what is the most affective.
My location is Western Washington. Thanks


----------



## dingeryote

Velpar.

Makes the tangles look like the moon, but it kills everything, and for many months. 
It's also slow to work. Ground apply now, and by June everything will be dead.

Nasty stuff, but usefull in the extreme cases.

As always, Label rates and local/state/Fed restrictions etc. apply and in Wa. Velpar might be restricted use.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## derwoodii

Garlon 600 Herbicide contains the active ingredient Triclopyr which has activity on a wide range of broadleaf weeds.
Garlon* 600 Herbicide

Worked with a nutter spray chap for a few months many moons back, we went to a golf course and used Garlon as a broadleaf capeweed killer. I was amazed always thunk it as a wood weedy small tree black berries task.
Any hoo out with the boom spray we go and as we pass by the golfers are picking up their wet balls and cleaning them with their hands. OMG.:msp_scared: 

Used it for about 3 months bombing Black berries groves n gully's in the hills. Was tons of fun as used at the right time takes effect over nite by one week all sad dead n leaf fall.


----------



## greendohn

do know any farmers ?? 

I get 2-4-D from a farmer pal and it mixes like 2oz. per gal. kills every thing but grass.

I also use a "kill all" that he gives me which will "burn" down every thing that grows out of the ground, leaving bare dirt.
It's basically generic round-up.

I can't get "paraquat" any more. don't know what was in that stuff but it's probably good that uncle sam and the tree huggers got it banned. that stuff would literally sterilize the ground for a couple years or more at each application.


----------



## dingeryote

greendohn said:


> do know any farmers ??
> 
> I get 2-4-D from a farmer pal and it mixes like 2oz. per gal. kills every thing but grass.
> 
> I also use a "kill all" that he gives me which will "burn" down every thing that grows out of the ground, leaving bare dirt.
> It's basically generic round-up.
> 
> I can't get "paraquat" any more. don't know what was in that stuff but it's probably good that uncle sam and the tree huggers got it banned. that stuff would literally sterilize the ground for a couple years or more at each application.




LOL!!

Paraquat is still available, just restricted to Liscensed applicators.
Gromoxeone is handy stuff. Burns everything down and dessicates all green plant tissues killing them.

We use the heck out of it because it can be applied at a really light rate and not hurt the non targets, and it is inactive in the soil, unlike Round up, and also unlike roundup, there is no resistence. 

Biggest problem with Paraquat is it's human toxicity, and there bieng no antidote. Just a small amount ingested or allowed to sit on the skin long enough and it will make a guy sick as hell with permanent damage, or kill. The stuff is totally off the market in most countrys because of it's use for committing suicide was prevalent...folks that really want to punch out drank it knowing there was no saving them.

It's not the stuff to be used with a wand sprayer and walking around in a cloud of fine mist.
It's some evil ####. Enclosed cab tractor with a HEPA system fo application, and the stuff gets mixed and handled like some sort of Zombie virus.
The stuff gives me the willies worse than the old Organophosphate chemical warfare gunk like Endosulfin, that NOBODY misses. LOL!!

TSC sells the 2-4-D under the levelview brand and shouldn't be restricted in IN.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Iron Head

What about Remedy Ultra and Surmount?
How are they compared to what you guys had brought up?
Except for that last one, dingeryote. No need for suicide because I'll be targeting them with a 4gal backpack sprayer.:hmm3grin2orange:
Also how much more affective is this stuff with a little bit of diesel added.
I never done this before so please excuse my ignorance.


----------



## dingeryote

Iron Head said:


> What about Remedy Ultra and Surmount?
> How are they compared to what you guys had brought up?
> Except for that last one, dingeryote. No need for suicide because I'll be targeting them with a 4gal backpack sprayer.:hmm3grin2orange:
> Also how much more affective is this stuff with a little bit of diesel added.
> I never done this before so please excuse my ignorance.




Iron head, yeah...leave the Paraquat alone.

Remedy is a Triclopyr mix, and should be pretty aggressive.
Surmount is a Picloram mix and should be just as aggressive.

According to the Remedy label, it is more effective as an oil/water emulsion, and all the info you need is on the label.
http://www.beyondpesticides.org/dow/indepth/labels/remedy.pdf

Surmount also has specifics for use as an emulsion.
http://www.beyondpesticides.org/dow/indepth/labels/surmount.pdf

Crossbow is another option with Triclopyr and 2-4-D in the mix, and as a low vol. it would be safer for nearby desirables..if you're worried about them. I can vouch for Crossbow LOL!! I add 2% NIS to the mix for spot spraying, simply because of the waxy and hairy leaves of Poison Ivy and the other junk I get growing in our windrows. 

Cost is something to keep an eyeball on, as Crossbow isn't cheap and anything coming outta DOW isn't going to be less than an arm and half a leg. TSC is hardly ever competitive with the local Ag supply outfits around here, and sometimes the difference is ridiculous, so shop around by phone. 

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Iron Head

Thanks for all of your help.
I'll try to take some pics of before and after for the fun of reviving this topic a few months from now.


----------



## abureels4me

2-4-d with a little diesel fuel mixed in will kill anything living even those damn mulberry trees.


----------



## sawinredneck

I can attest to Crossbow, it's pretty good stuff! Mix it with some 2-4-D and add some diesel (I didn't say that out loud did I?) to help it stick better and it's done!
Attwoods sells this stuff called "Pronto", mixed right I've seen it wipe out a row of poison ivy like it wasn't even there! I've also seen it kill Mulberry tree roots, not an easy thing believe me! Cut the tree down, drill some 1/2" holes in it and pour it straight on!
But none of this mixtures are politically correct and your results might vary:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## greendohn

dingeryote said:


> LOL!!
> 
> Paraquat is still available, just restricted to Liscensed applicators.
> Gromoxeone is handy stuff. Burns everything down and dessicates all green plant tissues killing them.
> 
> We use the heck out of it because it can be applied at a really light rate and not hurt the non targets, and it is inactive in the soil, unlike Round up, and also unlike roundup, there is no resistence.
> 
> Biggest problem with Paraquat is it's human toxicity, and there bieng no antidote. Just a small amount ingested or allowed to sit on the skin long enough and it will make a guy sick as hell with permanent damage, or kill. The stuff is totally off the market in most countrys because of it's use for committing suicide was prevalent...folks that really want to punch out drank it knowing there was no saving them.
> 
> It's not the stuff to be used with a wand sprayer and walking around in a cloud of fine mist.
> It's some evil ####. Enclosed cab tractor with a HEPA system fo application, and the stuff gets mixed and handled like some sort of Zombie virus.
> The stuff gives me the willies worse than the old Organophosphate chemical warfare gunk like Endosulfin, that NOBODY misses. LOL!!
> 
> TSC sells the 2-4-D under the levelview brand and shouldn't be restricted in IN.
> 
> Stay safe!
> Dingeryote




thanks for the clue, Dingeryote, I think I'll stick with the stuff my pal gets for me. I can remember sprayin' paraquat around my place about 16-17 years ago. had to leave the house!! I had just moved into my uncles house. he had passed away about 8 years earlier and the house had been empty all that time. the place was a mess. I got to diggin' around in the barn and found a jug that smelled of death so i mixxed it up and started sprayin'. I came out of the shower getting ready to leave when my cousin pulled up and advised me to get the hell outta there. he was givin' me hell about being an "educated man" and "you been gone from the country life too long"..I came home from work that nite grabbed some clothes and stayed at my brothers that nite...NO MORE PARAQUAT FOR ME.

By the way..when does the "TWITCHING" stop ??


----------



## dingeryote

:msp_ohmy:


greendohn said:


> thanks for the clue, Dingeryote, I think I'll stick with the stuff my pal gets for me. I can remember sprayin' paraquat around my place about 16-17 years ago. had to leave the house!! I had just moved into my uncles house. he had passed away about 8 years earlier and the house had been empty all that time. the place was a mess. I got to diggin' around in the barn and found a jug that smelled of death so i mixxed it up and started sprayin'. I came out of the shower getting ready to leave when my cousin pulled up and advised me to get the hell outta there. he was givin' me hell about being an "educated man" and "you been gone from the country life too long"..I came home from work that nite grabbed some clothes and stayed at my brothers that nite...NO MORE PARAQUAT FOR ME.
> 
> By the way..when does the "TWITCHING" stop ??



Your cousin might have saved you from some uglyness. Make sure to keep his Beer cooler topped off now and then LOL!!

Some light reading for ya.
Paraquat poisoning - PubMed Health

The twitching?
I found that it fades with regular fresh baked Ziti therapy.:hmm3grin2orange:

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------

